# North Florida??



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I wish!!!!

I'm in S GA, about 75 miles north of. Jacksonville. There is just NOTHING!!!!


----------



## Pbeck (Sep 26, 2014)

Eh - Too bad, I was hoping I was just missing something.


----------

